# Zymol Glasur v Blackfire Wet Diamond Kit



## 997addict (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

I got a dilema that I have been doing tonns of research on but after hours of surfing I thought it would best to come straight to the experts.

I have a five year old 997 in metalic basalt black that I want to get a deep rich glossy shine on. I had it detailed last year and covered with a polymer product which did a great job but I felt the finish was a bit sterile.

The thing is currently have the Poor Boys Black Hole, Zymol Glasur wax and the Werstat Carnuba Jett. I going to get rid of a few minor swirl marks with Menzerna 203s by hand (thinking about getting DA v soon) after giving it a going over with Tardis and clay bar and then apply the above.

But I have been hearing very good things, plus seeing great pix of the Black Fire Wet Diamond kit of 5 products including the Midnight Sun wax.

So should I ditch what I currently have and shell out over a £100 on the Blackfire kit? Is the difference really going to be that noticable for me to justify the outlay? Apparently the BF stuff is great for flake pop and depth of shine but I just wonder how much better it really is.

I don't wanna spend a few days stripping all products of the car and putting on the Black Hole and Zymol only to hear/decide the Black Fire stuff is so much better and having to do it all over again.

All replies and advice most welcome


----------



## JonMark (May 16, 2010)

I've personally never used Zymol Glasur, but it is on my list to buy. I truly can't see the Midnight Sun having a significant edge over the Glasur. What I can tell you though is that Midnight Sun does give a great, deep shine that was comparable to my Souveran. It went on extremely easy and thin, and came off without fuss. Do you need it? No. Is it a great wax to have in your stable? Yes. Sorry I can't give you more insight.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm tough one, I think you would be better buying the gloss enhancing polish and then add zymol glasure over it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally the Blackfire kit wins hands down IMO

Here are a few of Blackfire from my self


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

I have some Blackfire midnight sun coming in the next day or two.. Then I'll be able to see what the differences are between the Blackfire kit and some Zymol products. 

I used Glasur today, and it was so easy to use and the looks are very good. Not sure on properly prep paint if I'll be able to tell much of a difference or not.. 

That's usually how it goes though.. Or if I tell a difference it's so little that it's not worth noting..


----------



## 997addict (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, especially the pix of the car the same as mine. 

Now the sun is out I will give my car a good spring clean and do one or two panels in the Black Hole and zymol and see what I think of the finish?


Is it possible to get samples of the BlackFire stuff to do another panel from anywhere then I can do a 50/50 on the bonnet with it and my zymol?

Look forward to getting feedback from last poster to see his take on things.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

i have glasur and i totaly love it, i have never been so happy with a wax before


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Nosbusa said:


> I have some Blackfire midnight sun coming in the next day or two.. Then I'll be able to see what the differences are between the Blackfire kit and some Zymol products.
> 
> I used Glasur today, and it was so easy to use and the looks are very good. Not sure on properly prep paint if I'll be able to tell much of a difference or not..
> 
> That's usually how it goes though.. Or if I tell a difference it's so little that it's not worth noting..


any update pic? :wave:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

glasur did add a little darkness to the red paint on my car when compaired to another two lsps, but i havent used it for a whole car just a test patch.


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Im not sure about Zymol as i havnt had experience with it but Blackfire range is amazing. The gloss levels are off the scale:thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks m8, Can you please post any pic 50/50? :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmm interesting. I have both the bf kit and glasur. And for what it's worth my thoughts are this. If you want to ADD to your collection and try new things then get the kit, it will teach you just how difficult to use and awkward other products can be. The bf kit individually are amongst the best you can buy IMO. If you are searching for a drastically different look though don't waste your time. I prefer the bf on blacks and darks, but would be let down if I spent a £100 wanting a huge difference. And if you are only going to want one product and are on a budget again save your money, perhaps get some hd cleanse, that will change the appearance of the glasur a little and has great filling properties also. But consider this, with the bf kit you havechoices, as you have one of the best sealents out there for lighter cars and perfectly prepped dark cars, a large tub of nice wax (still my face actually) and a kit that looks every bit as good as glasur, you could always sell the glasur here and get plenty of money towards he bf. Hth


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Just have a look for the black car thread, a thread which shows off all the black cars (believe it or not). I think you may find that the cars that stand out the most and have that WOW factor are all the cars that have used blackfire products. Well thats what I found anyway.

Nathan


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry didn't get any pics forgot camera. It didn't add a massive difference but enough to tell where it stoped and the others started.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Havn't used bf kit but used glasur for the first time today and and well happy, gave the partners car a coat of lpl, then blackhole and finally glasur and the difference in the whole appearance of the car is something else, wow sums it up completely


----------

